# Change the language



## methehero

How does one change the language on the Amazon Flex App


----------



## oicu812

For Android:

Go Settings -> Language & Input -> Languages -> Add a language, then drag the new added language to the top above English.








Or make sure the preferred language is the top one in the list. You can drag and rearrange the order.

In iOS, it's under settings -> General -> Language & Region -> iPhone Language.


----------

